# Thelin parlor stove in Gas



## bequik (Jan 20, 2017)

Best thing I can say is do your research well,While remodeling out home We have had Wood Stoves,Then Pellet Stioves,and at age 74 I thought carry Pellet bags or Wood is Days gone by So I looked around at Gas Stoves Finding Thelins Parlor Stove in Gas I tought was Great Being That we Live In The Country side In upstate NY I t fit in well Design  wise so I researched it well for installation contacted Thelin for a Dealer close to us <As it turned out the Closet Auth Dealer was out of our Area but after having Talked with them We worked out The Deal for Price,extras needed for install Pad Pipe Thru wall Etc,Plus Mileage and Went Forward After Installation We found the only Research we left out Was heating Capacity,Byer beware not sure about outher Thelin Products but if its Heating your looking for in addition  to ethtics LOOK ELSEWARE its  nice looking but heating its just not there,and between the Dealer and Thelin as far as anything they could possible work out for Return,exchange,or at least something towards any part of our investment towards another stove,Forget it attitude is You Bought it Live wiith it ..........So my comments are thinking gas don't think Thelin


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 20, 2017)

It looks like that stove tops out at delivering about 23K/hr with natural gas and closer to 20K with propane. That is if their description is accurate also. Might be helpful to have incoming and manifold pressures checked and also clock the meter. Assuming their claimed efficiency also. A combustion analysis could help determine that too.

Here is a link on clocking a meter.
http://hvactechhangout.com/home/system-measurements/how-to-clock-a-gas-meter/


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 20, 2017)

sorry if this comes off harsh:

thats kinda what you get when you buy something based on looks and not function....

its too bad the dealer didn't ask you more about your heating needs, but its really your responsibility- and there is no one else to blame but you.


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't think the issue is with the maker of the stove but the dealer. A quality dealer would ask the appropriate questions such as how will the stove be used and for what area etc... I would bet dollars to donuts that some dealers has been down this road before and that is why they don't ask these questions. What they did may be legal but that doesn't mean it isn't sleazy.
You may still be able to ding them some. Was this inspected? Did they guarantee passing inspection? They sold you a stove that has certain specs as I posted before there are ways to see if it meets those specs. I wouldn't just lay down just yet. The maker of the stove may require certain startup procedures and paperwork, was that done?
I would also contact the maker of the stove they might be willing to give the dealer special allowances etc.


----------

